# I can kick everyones ass JOURNAL



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2005)

Chest/Tri's

Flat BB

135x10 X 2 Warmup
185x8
225x5
275x4
275x3

Incline DB

80x3
100x6
90x7+1

SBNDBP (seated behind the neck dumbell press)

100 x 8
110 x 6
90 x 10

Machine Push Downs

Stack X 20
Stack X 18
Stack X 14


PWO drink: 2 scoops Whey


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

Looks good
Do you ever do Tri extensions or dips??? or are Machine Push Downs a type of dip?


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 6, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Looks good
> Do you ever do Tri extensions or dips??? or are Machine Push Downs a type of dip?




Thanks.     


For machine pushdowns, a bar hangs vertically connected to a pully at the top which is connected to a stack of weight at the bottom.  I simply stand close to the stack, and push the bar from about the top of the chest all the way till my arm is fully extended.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2005)

I've used a Tricep push down machine like that, except I was seated instead of standing.  It did an excellent job of isolating the muscle.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> I've used a Tricep push down machine like that, except I was seated instead of standing.  It did an excellent job of isolating the muscle.


Ya my gym has one, its much easyer on my joints and works the triceps as good as normal dips.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 9, 2005)

Chest/Tri's

Flat BB

135x8  Warmup
185x6
225x12
225x10

Incline DB

90x11
95x6

SBNDBP (seated behind the neck dumbell press)

115x4
90x10



PWO drink: 2 scoops Whey


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

where are the Lat, quad, bicep, hamstring, trap...ect workouts???


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> where are the Lat, quad, bicep, hamstring, trap...ect workouts???




I haven't been posting them.  Actually today I did back.  I'll post that now.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 10, 2005)

Back/Bi's

Chinup's (1 second pause at bottom)

BW = 265

BW x 8
BW x 8
BW x 7

Bent Dumbell Rows

105 x 10
115 x 5
100 x 8

Standing Curl Bar Curls

105 x 6 warmup
135 x 9+1
135 x 8

Barbell Shrugs

225 x 10
275 x 12
315 x 12
335 x 8 (grip slipping)

Bent Lateral raises (rear delt work)

20 x 10
25 x 8
25 x 6


PW drink: 2 scoops whey, 3 grams micronized creatine (for baby's), 15 grams carbs from maltodextrin.


Too lazy to post diet.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 13, 2005)

Legs

Back Squats (ATF)

135 x 6
185 x 6
225 x 6
275 x 5
315 x 3 


Front Squats

Holy shit I suck at these

135 x 6
185 x 6
185 x 5

Bottom Squats (starting from the bottom)

these are hard to rep with...

185 x 1
225 x 1 (this barely went up)


Lounges

60 LB dumbells, across the room and back


Dropped the weights after this and left.


PWO drink = 3 scoops Biotest Surge ( or 1/3 of the entire supply )


----------

